# Penny, 2002-2018



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Penny died this morning.

In the night, a blood clot dislodged into her blood stream and paralyzed her rear half. We took her to the emergency vet and was given a very low probability of recovering, even lower without recurrence. We made the decision then and there. And it was done. She was gone.

I adopted Penny as a "senior" at the age of 7, nine years ago. She was always a strikingly beautiful cat; a diva with a remarkably strong voice; a very sweet, somewhat timid cat, and later in life she became the roving feline reporter, Penny Marshmallow, giving live updates from atop the bed, beside the food dish, in the bathroom and other exotic locales.

I'm sure the number of times she came for morning pets while I was putting on my socks and shoes before work is in the thousands. What do you do when that is over?

There are several photos of Penny in my album section, if you want to see more of her. I'm attaching one from a couple weeks ago. Hopefully it is sized appropriately.

RIP Penny. I will always love you.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Penny is beautiful.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I’m so deeply sorry. They come into our lives and steal our hearts. She was so loved by you and she could not of had a more wonderful life anywhere else except with you. I visited your album. I loved the one of her in the window. Take care. 

Larry


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I looked at all the photos in your album, and am struck by how _regal_ Penny looked. I'm so sorry to hear of her sudden death---those are the ones that are always the most shocking. She had a wonderful loving owner and home and was a very lucky cat that you rescued. It's my belief that we will see our beloved pets again in the spiritual world, that is the consolation of my heart for all my pets that are on the other side.


----------



## icebox (Mar 14, 2007)

It's called a Saddle Thrombosis—I know because I had an 8 year old that looked much like your kitty and he was fine in the morning. I went out and came home two hours later and he was paralyzed in the back. I rushed him to vet and vet said there was nothing that could be done.

I'm am sad for you but it is sad for me to remember Spunky. He was a good kitten and cat...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff, I'm just seeing this now and am so very sorry about Penny. 

You have said that your primary consideration for your girls would be to not let them suffer, and you honored that by letting her go. Had you chosen to try to keep her with you, the cat you would have had would not have been the Penny you knew and would not have had the quality of life that you wanted for her. I hope that you can take at least some comfort in knowing that, even though it does nothing to change the overwhelming emptiness. 

She was a stunning kitty, and what a wonderful picture you posted above. 

Sending hugs and sympathy, and extra head scratches to Nala, who must also be grieving tremendously. 

Patty


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. I'm right in there with you in the mourning boat, having lost mine this month too. I keep trying to put food out, but there's nobody to eat it. Crazy how old habits can bring sudden tears again and again.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous cat Penny was and so nice of you to adopt her at 7 and give her a home and a chance of life. I am sure she had a good life. I sorry for your loss.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't mean to bring up fresh grief, but I know that you will never stop thinking of and mising Penny. There are no words I can offer that will make this any easier. Penny was born the same year as my late Xam Nho. I believe she had her most beautiful nine years in her life with you.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeff, I am so I didn't see this sooner. I am very sorry for your loss. Penny was such a special kitty. You gave her a wonderful life and she will always be with you.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff, I am so sorry for your loss...?
Penny, I think always was a Special girl, absolutely beautiful!

No pain, never to get sick, and to be restored to a perfect age, at the Bridge...
She'll be there waiting for you, when the time comes for you to cross...
BIG HUGS...


----------

